
Former Microsoft CEO No Longer Negatively Attacks Linux - jjuhl
https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ballmer-Linux-Cancer-Free
======
Tempest1981
The new Microsoft is interesting to watch. Some surprises.

But I'll always remember the old one, and Ballmer on stage:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RINizGmhrYo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RINizGmhrYo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oioj24KQRvM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oioj24KQRvM)

